# Wanted



## gingerwizard (20 Jan 2008)

Im after a nine speed wheel for my winter bike, or a pair, currently on 6spd GP4s which are ok but have aquired a 9spd groupset for sod all so want to upgrade it, any condition considered


----------



## walker (21 Jan 2008)

Campag or Shimano?

I have a set of shimano 9spd indoors. if your interested, good Winter wheels too.


----------



## gingerwizard (22 Jan 2008)

*9spd indoors*

Hi, sorry not sure what 9spd indoors are?? or am i being a biff!


----------



## walker (22 Jan 2008)

gingerwizard said:


> Hi, sorry not sure what 9spd indoors are?? or am i being a biff!



9spd, indoors. as in in my house, sorry, my grammer is poo


----------



## mickle (22 Jan 2008)

gingerwizard said:


> Hi, sorry not sure what 9spd indoors are?? or am i being a biff!


----------



## gingerwizard (23 Jan 2008)

*poo grammer*

sorry to hear about your Gramma hope shes better soon!!
what sort of money are ya lookin for cos im a tight git, an summer is comin so may just shelve the idea for a bit....


----------



## walker (23 Jan 2008)

gingerwizard said:


> sorry to hear about your Gramma hope shes better soon!!
> what sort of money are ya lookin for cos im a tight git, an summer is comin so may just shelve the idea for a bit....




only looking for £30?


----------



## domtyler (23 Jan 2008)

gingerwizard said:


> Hi, sorry not sure what 9spd indoors are?? or am i being a biff!


----------



## gingerwizard (23 Jan 2008)

*9spd wheels*

£30 quid sounds somewhere near, have you got anymore info on spec, does the rear have a block on it & if so what size? Have you got any idea of postage costs?
Thanks


----------



## walker (23 Jan 2008)

gingerwizard said:


> £30 quid sounds somewhere near, have you got anymore info on spec, does the rear have a block on it & if so what size? Have you got any idea of postage costs?
> Thanks




give me till the other side of the weekend and I'll let you know with pictures


----------



## gingerwizard (23 Jan 2008)

*9spd wheels*

No problem, not in a rush, the groupset (tiagra) is still at me brothers house in Tamworth, so itll be a summer project i think. but a 9spd winter trainer for £30 quid is worth doing ay?


----------

